# Apple TV ?



## stef6 (19 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je me pose pas mal de questions en vue de prendre une APPLE TV.
Quels sont ses avantages selon vous et face à un DD multimédia est-ce vraiment bien mieux ?

Elle se branche comment exactement ?
J'ai une arrivée RJ45, pas de coax TV.

Merci.


----------



## bolduran (7 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
ca n'a rien a voir 
le disque dur va te permettre de stoker tes données multimédia alors que l'appletv sert uniquement pour le steaming
et tu ne pourras pas lire le contenu de ton disque sur ton appletv, a moins de passer par un device tiers comme ton mac par exmple en airplay


----------



## USB09 (12 Mai 2015)

La connectique est très simple : hdmi et une sortie audio optique. 
Ce n'est pas un disque média même si il s'en rapproche, vous pouvez voir écouter toute vos média issu d'iTunes. Mais aussi ceux de vos ordinateurs. Personnellement tout mes films personnels sont sur un disque externe que je consulte à l'aide d'un iPad ou iPhone...tantôt en AirPlay sur l'Apple Tv.


----------

